# Masking software recommendations please!



## tirediron (Mar 12, 2012)

I am in need of a good masking solution for fine, detail masking (primarily extracting hair from complex backgrounds).  I'm not so concerned with price as I am with results.  I've tried Topaz Labs Remask 3, and while VERY easy to use, lacks the fine detail capability I need.  I also tried Corel's Knock-out 2, however had some difficulty with the application, and research indicated that there are issues when using it with CS4 on Win 7.  

I don't plan on upgrading to CS5 for a while yet, so the enhancements there aren't [yet] and option.  

Looking on-line, the two leading contenders seem to be Veritas Fluid Mask and Perfect Mask 5.  They're both similar in price, and both well reviewed, but I don't put a lot of faith in most on-line review 'sites, so... any thoughts, recommendations, especially first-hand experiences?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2012)

I am not aware of any application that deals with things like hair, trees and so forth in a no muss, no fuss way.

CS6 will be released soon so upgrading to CS5 doesn't make a lot of sense anyway.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 12, 2012)

Get Masking and Compositing by Katrin Eissmann.
Her techniques are excellent and will work with CS2.
They aren't automatic but do work well.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> I am not aware of any application that deals with things like hair, trees and so forth in a no muss, no fuss way.
> CS6 will be released soon so upgrading to CS5 doesn't make a lot of sense anyway.


Understood; not sure that I'll be upgrading to CS6, at least not in the immediate future.  I understand it's not going to be a one-click solution, but hopefully something that can simplify things a bit.



The_Traveler said:


> Get Masking and Compositing by Katrin Eissmann.
> Her techniques are excellent and will work with CS2.
> They aren't automatic but do work well.


I'll have to look into that, thanks!


----------

